# how is my riding?



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

this is a picture from a show yesterday, this was in equitation, can anyone improve me?  










thanks  any thoughts will be appreiciated x x x


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow you look fab! :wink: 
Where abouts in UK was it?
Only thing I would say, is lower legs could do with being a bit further forward, and arms look a little too straight/no give but overall, good seat, good straight back, you look great. How did you do?


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

its kind of seems like your looking down a little other then that you look awesome!but your seat is very good and overall position  Your horse is very pretty.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

You look great. But I have to agree with Hunter Girlie. You do look like your looking down a bit. But you and your horse look great. All snazzled up! :wink:


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Lower your stirrups about 3 holes. :wink:


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

kirsty notice her sturips are crossed over the pummel....how can she lower them by 3? i get my husnad to take pic's when i'm ridding so i can critque them my self later, take a ruler to your pic and see if you line up, head , shoulders, elbow, knees and heels should be lined up which you have except for your leg's they are to far back but other then that you look great


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

KANSAS_TWISTER said:


> kirsty notice her sturips are crossed over the pummel....how can she lower them by 3? i get my husnad to take pic's when i'm ridding so i can critque them my self later, take a ruler to your pic and see if you line up, head , shoulders, elbow, knees and heels should be lined up which you have except for your leg's they are to far back but other then that you look great


Thanks for pointing that out.

Since you have no stirrups your leg still needs to be lengthened. If your legs have drawn up the way they have, you are clinging with your legs rather then sitting with a deep seat. You can have a relaxed and elongated leg while still having the invisible line drawn throughout your body. When you have lengthened your leg and relaxed your hip joint, your leg will naturally fall under you, correcting any forced position. You can see the forced position in your ankle as well, it is very stiff. Relaxing from the hip will help eliminate this also.
I can't quite tell, but I believe your wrist are crooked as well. Thumbs upward and no puppy dog paws. :wink:
And if we are to be VERY picky, I would like to see more engagement from your horse. He/she is not quite tracking up. This could be do to stiffening up your position and enclosing your horses energy. When you are able to relax your seat rather then grip on, a larger more engaged trot won't be difficult to sit.
Very lovely pair!


----------



## Mathew (Feb 5, 2007)

The person who said you need to put your legs a bit more forward is totally full of them selves just make sure you keep ya ears, shoulders,and heels all in line


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Mathew said:


> The person who said you need to put your legs a bit more forward is totally full of them selves just make sure you keep ya ears, shoulders,and heels all in line


 :shock: Do you mean me?


----------



## Mathew (Feb 5, 2007)

sorry taht was my sis she has to use my account until i make her another 1 butb besides the part where she sais you are full of ya self the rest i think is true


----------



## Annabel (Apr 4, 2007)

you look great! the only thing is that i can see is that you should point your toes a little bit more forward, rather than out. that way it will be much easier to keep your heels down and legs straight!  But other than that you look great! love to know how you did!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

it was in cheshire!! woo i came second, i would have won if my toes weren't pointing outwards!  hehe it was fun


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Thats fantastic! Well done! :wink:


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

thanks! :wink: i am hopefully doing warrington show


----------



## Punk pony (May 16, 2007)

meggymoo said:


> Wow you look fab! :wink:
> Where abouts in UK was it?
> Only thing I would say, is lower legs could do with being a bit further forward, and arms look a little too straight/no give but overall, good seat, good straight back, you look great. How did you do?


her toes seem to be in line with the girth to me, thats where they should be


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

you did really well  goof luck on your next show :!:


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Punk pony said:


> her toes seem to be in line with the girth to me, thats where they should be


I've never heard of this rule. Regardless where your girth and toes meet, your body should be directly over the leg with a straight line allowed to pass through the head, shoulder, hip and ankle.


----------



## Punk pony (May 16, 2007)

that is how i was taught to keep my legs in one place. (that was 5 years ago) i still follow it and have never been corrected. its just easier to remember


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I was just suggesting that her lower leg could do with being a little further forward. I think she looks great.
It is just my opinion. :wink:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

kristy said:


> Punk pony said:
> 
> 
> > her toes seem to be in line with the girth to me, thats where they should be
> ...


No actually. Not what I've heard. I got taught it's shoulder hip heel.


----------



## Punk pony (May 16, 2007)

yea shoulder hip heel if its done right your toe will be in line with the girth


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Do you think there is much of a difference when speaking of an imaginary line through an ankle or heel? No, it has the same goal.

I said I had never heard of the toe meeting the girth rule, not that it was incorrect. There are going to be different rules for different disciplines. For example:








Her toes are not behind the girth but she has the correct position during this canter pirouette.


----------



## Eventer Chick (May 15, 2007)

OMG you are such agood rider you look perfect there is nothing that you need to change. You are the perfect rider fo9r dressage!!!!!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

thanks  :wink:


----------

